# Best place to order Borla Exhaust?



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I am getting ready to order my exhaust. Can anyone tell me the best places to look for the Borla system? I looked on PFYC and it is a little more $$ than what I have seen it before. Thanks


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Are you 100% set on the Borla? 

I seen one on a 05 and the 5" tips look very out of place.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I have read a lot of posts and the 2 that I have seen that are most common are Borla and Corsa. What else should I look at before I order?


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Spend the extra $ and get the Borla, you get what you pay for and Borla was tops when I looked at the different exhaust systems. I've got the 5" tips and I guess its personal preference, but it looks good to me. If you plan on keeping your goat for the long run it's a no brainer. But, if you just want a different sound and will get rid of the car in 5-7 years, any of the other systems will do nicely as well.


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

Borla, in my opinion, is the way to go for exhaust. This is kind of irrelevant, but I have Borla's on my GTP, and will most likely get them when I buy a GTO hopefully this coming spring.

Does anyone have a picture of the tips on a GTO?

Also, back to the where you can get them, I bought my Borla exhaust off of eBay. Just find someone with really good feedback, TALK TO THEM ABOUT THE PRODUCT, and you should be very satisfied. Most of them come with a full warranty, money back gaurantee, etc, just the same as a normal walk-in store. The shipping may hurt a bit, but most of the time you will save hundreds of dollars. Here is a link to all of the Borla Exhausts for GTOs:

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&satitle=borla+gto


----------



## rockstr3 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://borla.com/applications/looku...304_Stainless_Steel_Cat-Back_+_X_pipe/140165/

has pic of system on gto


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Borla Exhaust for GTO*

Consider this. Go to a local muffler shop. Have them install a high quality X-pipe to replace the resonator (I bought a Corsa for $175), have Borla mufflers installed (mine cost $350 and I kept the stock chrome tips) and have them plumb in aluminized 2.5" pipes. My out the door cost was $612.85! I gained 12HP on the dyno and dropped 37 pounds. If you buy a total Borla system you'll drop a grand plus install costs. I have the same sound plus it flows fine and I didn't have to wait to get them (you can buy Borla tips too and it will look and sound just like a full Borla system, I think they were about $60 a pair).

I later bought JBA ceramic coated headers and mid-pipes with high flow cats for $1100 (not sure where now, it was online) and paid $200 for the install. I gained another 28HP and shed 11 pounds.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Exhaust*

Almost forgot, I also bought a Sigma exhaust grounding system ($50). Before there was a slight burbling noise on a hard downshift, afterwards it was gone. It smoothe the flow somehow. They claim a small HP bump but I didn't check. I will say it got rid of the unwanted noise though.


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

I found my Borla cat back on eBay for $850 shipped... and put it on myself. I couldn't be more happy.


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am still going with " 5 inch tips look terrible "


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

*Borla BIG Tips*

If you look on the bottom of the Borla exhaust tips, you can still see the Folgers label!


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I still have not ordered the exhaust as of yet. I do want the Borla, but i am not that crazy about the 5" tips. I am afraid that it will look like a kid with a ricer or worse yet, a cavelier with a loud muffler. Anyone have any opinions on the SLP Louthmouth system?


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Just installed my Borla system tonight. By far the easiest exhaust job I have ever done. Two hours from unbolting the stock system and complete install of the Borla system. Fit and finish are absolutely perfect, not to mention the awesome sound of the new system. Well worth the $$$.

I purchased from Super Exhaust Warehouse, $971 shipping included.

www.superexhaust.com

John.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I found mine on ebay only $904 shipped w/ no tax. Best price I could find. I too was concerned that the 5" tips, might be excessive, friend tells me he likes the look on his car. My fall back plan is if I don't like the tips I will weld on the stock 4" tips..this is not a show stopper for me. Can't wait to install and listen to the LS2 music played in stereo! :cheers


----------

